# Netzwerkplanung + Programm



## Spranta (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo

kennt ihr ein gutes Programm womit ich den Grundriss einer Wohnung zeichnen kann und dann dort die Daten-Dosen platzieren kann und mir das Programm das errechnet wie viel Kabel ich brauche usw. Habe leider dazu nichts passendes im Internet gefunden. Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Moin,

Also die einzigsten Progs die ich für "Verkablungspläne" kenne, sind Visio und LanFlow. Welche jetzt in welcher Art die Meter genau angeben, muss ich aber passen.

Mfg Andre


----------

